# Kitchen Utensil set



## BarbS (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't remember who sent me this lovely Spalted Beech, but I've finally made a block of it into
this hanging kitchen utensil set:

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2014)

A real nice rustic look to it !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Barb that is beautiful. I love it!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Those are pretty cool Barb. Did you have to stabilize the beech? I got a bunch from windyridgebowman (Chuck) but dried and stabilized all of it.

Ray


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2014)

I like those, the style and that wood go together really well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarbS (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. Ray, the beech was good and dry, no stabilization necessary. I made kitchen utensils out of this block because a few
long cracks in the standard peppermill blank prevented its use for a single turning. I sure prefer turned work, though; these seemed to 
take me Forever to complete (all winter.) Hand carving Beech is not such a good idea, as it's far too hard. But it held detail so well,
and the fork tines and spatula edge are so sturdy and unchippable (a word?) that it makes great user tools. Hope I don't have to do it again soon, though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 4, 2014)

I really, really like these Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 4, 2014)

And THAT, is exactly the type of talent that makes me love this forum. Just beautiful work Barb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## RayBell (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice Barb, wonderful craftsmanship

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LarryLeeK (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Barb, did you happen to take pix of the process? And would you be willing to make a tutorial on how you did make em? I would love to know how....


----------



## BarbS (Apr 6, 2014)

Marc, I did not photograph the process, and I don't think a tutorial would be valuable without pics to show the steps. I've no time right now to do another set, but will keep it in mind. Basically, it's just bandsawing the basic shapes, then I hand carved them into a form, and sanded them smooth.
This is odd, to me, since I did a salad set a few years ago and showed it here on WB and received the same request, a turorial on making the spoon/fork serving set. So...I have a tedious commission to complete (more lamp finials) and my hand tool cabinet waiting in the wings, but I'll try to make time soon to do one on new salad servers so folks can see how easily it's done. Stay tuned!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanx Barb.


----------

